# OhioSportsman.com needs you



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

www.ohiosportsman.com needs a few ladies from this forum to go over to the ladies forum there and jump start things a bit. There are some ladies who are on the site over there but they are kindof shy.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> www.ohiosportsman.com needs a few ladies from this forum to go over to the ladies forum there and jump start things a bit. There are some ladies who are on the site over there but they are kindof shy.


 
You can count us in.......I am sure there are a few on here that will be happy to assit......I know they did a great job when they welcomed me here.

Do you need to create a new user ID and PW to get on there?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Hg-

As I recall, you can use the same screen name and PW there, but you will need to register there also.


----------



## eschatts (Jul 30, 2001)

All you ladies are welcome at OS.Com. We would be more than happy to have you join us occasionally. We appreciate your help.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I went over there and signed up today. I'd just LOVE to swap a hunt or fishing trip to Ohio! Or....maybe get involved with some cross-border hunting or fishing expeditions with some of the OH women. And....I bet we won't get so wrapped up in that football rivalry!


----------



## eschatts (Jul 30, 2001)

Lauren

There are several ladies over there but they don't post much. We hope that some of you ladies can renew the interest and also be an active participant in our forum. Several of our members are members here as well.
Thanks again for your help. I am sure that someone there would be willing to swap a hunt with you.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> I went over there and signed up today. I'd just LOVE to swap a hunt or fishing trip to Ohio! Or....maybe get involved with some cross-border hunting or fishing expeditions with some of the OH women. And....I bet we won't get so wrapped up in that football rivalry!


 



Especially the FOOTBALL part !! 

Going to head over there now !!! 

Thank you for the info PM regarding logging in.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Signed up.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am now a member!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> www.ohiosportsman.com needs a few ladies from this forum to go over to the ladies forum there and jump start things a bit. There are some ladies who are on the site over there but they are kindof shy.


 


wyldkat49766 said:


> Signed up.


Ummmm, he clearly said "ladies"

:mischeif:


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I signed up a few days ago and tried to start a forum on what the ladies been seeing or if they've even been going out in the woods, NO reply's.:sad: Their not very talkative over there but I'll keep trying...


----------



## eschatts (Jul 30, 2001)

))--Courtney--> said:


> I signed up a few days ago and tried to start a forum on what the ladies been seeing or if they've even been going out in the woods, NO reply's.:sad: Their not very talkative over there but I'll keep trying...


Don't give up on them. They are there, they just need a little time to get back on. I think that they have been intimidated in some of the other forums. It was busy at one time but the lady mod quit posting and most of the others quit as well. 
Thanks again for helping out, we appreciate it.

Ed


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Neal said:


> Ummmm, he clearly said "ladies"
> 
> :mischeif:


And THIS forum CLEARLY says *Michigan Women in the Out-Of-Doors* A general discussion on women's experiences in Michigan's out-of-doors.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Neal said:


> Ummmm, he clearly said "ladies"
> 
> :mischeif:



I'm pretty darned sure Wyldkat is a lady....I can't vouch for her manners :evil: , but her pics show a blond female!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

eschatts said:


> Don't give up on them. They are there, they just need a little time to get back on. *I think that they have been intimidated in some of the other forums.* It was busy at one time but the lady mod quit posting and most of the others quit as well.
> Thanks again for helping out, we appreciate it.
> 
> Ed


Ed.....does this mean we have to send RiverLady over there to kick butt on some chauvinistic men? She's our official spokesperson when "attitudes" need adjustment. :evilsmile
Or, is it a case where they feel their expertise doesn't equal the guys? That's one thing I love about our guys (and womens too)....most of them will bend over backwards to educate the rest of us, male or female.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Come on now, we can't send River Lady. Heck they got shy women, she might make the guys shy too! :lol: I'll go over tomorrow and post. I have some opportunity to hunt in Ohio and haven't really checked it out much.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I registered, now I can post, RL can be intimidating but she also has a softer side, I think she knows when to use it 

Wildchild- I want to do a bow hunt down there, or even muzzle loader, maybe we can get together on that?


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

ERnurse said:


> I
> Wildchild- I want to do a bow hunt down there, or even muzzle loader, maybe we can get together on that?


Ohio can be very dangerous... not that you ladies can't handle yourselves... but I could tag along and make sure all those little deer don't overun you...


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice try Mr!!!!!


----------



## eschatts (Jul 30, 2001)

autumnlovr said:


> Ed.....does this mean we have to send RiverLady over there to kick butt on some chauvinistic men? She's our official spokesperson when "attitudes" need adjustment. :evilsmile
> Or, is it a case where they feel their expertise doesn't equal the guys? That's one thing I love about our guys (and womens too)....most of them will bend over backwards to educate the rest of us, male or female.


Send her over, she certainly will be welcome. I don't think that she needs to kick any butt though. You will find that most of the guys there are very appreciative of you lady hunters and will bend over backwards to help you out.

Ed


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Can this be stickied so we remember to pop in now and then?


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Just signed up. I was born and raised in Ohio but moved here. I like it better here


----------

